# Decent car hire companies at Alicante airport?



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

I normally go to Malaga and have a reliable car hire company that I always use. They only charge for half a tank of petrol and are very reasonably priced and I am looking for a similar company based at Alicante airport.
There are many companies now that rip you off by charging you over the odds for a full tank of petrol etc and I want to avoid places like this.
Any ideas?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Most of them supply with a full tank I'm afraid
I always used Victoria Car Hire


----------



## rimini (May 21, 2012)

When we go to Alicante we always use Coys Rent a Car, they are one of the cheapest we have found. As for fuel they put in 12 euros of fuel and bring back empty. A representarive meets you from your flight and takes you to the car.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

rimini said:


> When we go to Alicante we always use Coys Rent a Car, they are one of the cheapest we have found. As for fuel they put in 12 euros of fuel and bring back empty. A representarive meets you from your flight and takes you to the car.


Sounds like a good deal ... never heard of them before


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

last time I hired a car from Hertz in Alicante, I had asked for Nissan Micra, but was given 3.0 litre Renault Laguna.....nice car, but it has fuel tank that would have Donald Trump baulking at the cost of filling it.


----------



## DJinSpain (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm with Rimini, I always found Coys Cars to be the best, much more of an individual service than the 'big' companies


----------



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

I use Argus Car Hire ... they are excellent and cheap, with good cars. I had a brand new one last month to use for my drive from Alicante airport to Altea, for the whole week. Charged for half tank petrol ...


----------



## billigbilutleie (May 8, 2014)

Whenever I visit to Alicante, I always prefer to get all the information about rental care services comapny before hire. 

"Billigbilutlei" website offer all the information about rental car companies in Alicante


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I always use Centauro.

They give you the option of full to full fueling, this also automatically qualifies you for their "express" check in which is worth it in itself.
I've used Goldcar and Record once each in the past, Centauro every time for me!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I use Sixt. You pay only for the fuel you use and you get very good cars. For the level of service and the quality of product, I think it's good value for money.



emjeast said:


> I normally go to Malaga and have a reliable car hire company that I always use. They only charge for half a tank of petrol and are very reasonably priced and I am looking for a similar company based at Alicante airport.
> There are many companies now that rip you off by charging you over the odds for a full tank of petrol etc and I want to avoid places like this.
> Any ideas?


----------



## billigbilutleie (May 8, 2014)

billigbilutleie said:


> Whenever I visit to Alicante, I always prefer to get all the information about rental care services company before hire.
> 
> "Billigbilutleie" website offer all the information about rental car companies in Alicante


Hertz also offer excellent car hire services


----------



## tikina (May 9, 2014)

I rented a car in Alicante Airport two weeks ago for 4 EUR per day,10 days rent was 35 pounds insurance incl. for brand new Toyota Yaris...not sure I can post link here so PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

Tend to use GoldCar. Check-in in arrivals hall and a short walk across the road to the parking. I'm sure most companies are fine - differences will turn up if anything ever goes wrong. A few I've looked at give automatic refund on unused fuel (may well be a legal requirement now?). GoldCar credited me within 24hrs. Rates are very very low at the moment - certainly 5/7 € per day is typical although it is rumoured that these will go back up to the norm of 25€ per day (depending on car) this weekend. The "catch" with all these companies is that the fully comp insurance is not really all inclusive - excluding things like glass, damaged wheel rims etc. Now provided you check the car out carefully, get everything logged and return the car and have it checked (need time for this!) before you hop on your flight that's fine. If you want really comprehensive insurance that covers everything it will cost an additional 100€ per week or so - more than the car hire rate at current low prices. The other thing to watch out for in the small print is a re-fuelling charge which can be 30€ or so - Firefly do this.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

I thought Sixt were a good car company until I received a bill from them three months! after the hire finished claiming the car was damaged. Fortunately I had insisted that their representative at the airport had signed the car back as 'undamaged' and was able to produce this. Their explanation from Sixt head office was that cars sometimes came back with damage and they never knew who was responsible. Always get it signed back in!!


----------

